# Ball Engineer III Hurricane Hunters GMT



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

All,

Starting a thread on the new Engineer III Hurricane Hunters GMT.






Engineer III Hurricane Hunters







shop.ballwatch.ch





Post your pre-order questions and updates here. I pre-ordered the black dial countdown sapphire:










It looks like Ball also has a new variation called the Jet-Set GMT:






Engineer III Jet-Set GMT







shop.ballwatch.ch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The Rook said:


> All,
> 
> Starting a thread on the new Engineer III Hurricane Hunters GMT.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I think Ball Watch is kicking all the goals nowadays and some of the new releases look very good. The new Jet-set GMT comes close to a perfect GMT watch. Better looking than a Rolex GMT Master II though some might disagree with me.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

I totally agree with you, it's an amazing looking watch.



BundyBear said:


> Thanks for sharing. I think Ball Watch is kicking all the goals nowadays and some of the new releases look very good. The new Jet-set GMT comes close to a perfect GMT watch. Better looking than a Rolex GMT Master II though some might disagree with me.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks for sharing. I think Ball Watch is kicking all the goals nowadays and some of the new releases look very good. The new Jet-set GMT comes close to a perfect GMT watch. Better looking than a Rolex GMT Master II though some might disagree with me.


Definitely a good looking watch. I'm partial to the countdown bezel (obviously), as I think it adds more functionality. The Hurricane Hunters is the ultimate watch for my needs (tritium, true GMT, 40mm, countdown bezel, classic design). I'm really excited to see the final product. It's going to be a long wait...


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Does the pre-order require a full payment?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Does the pre-order require a full payment?


Yes, from my previous encounter. It is like any online purchase. It goes into your shopping cart and you check out paying the full price for it. You may however write to them to cancel the order if you've changed your mind and you getting your money back (or not) depends on whether they have committed the order to production.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Great looking watch, like really great.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

Just discovered this one too. Been eyeing Ball for a while, and this seems to have everything I could possibly want. the countdown sapphire bezel is icing on the cake.


----------



## Gmjoffercollect (Jan 22, 2020)

Has anyone received their watch? First impressions? I'd love to hear more and see live pics. This is on my list.


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Love the Jet Set. Lately Ball seems to really be moving in the right direction in both form and function. Does anyone know what the movement is based off of? Hard to find a reasonably priced automatic with the quick set hour hand.


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

Resurrecting... anybody got one of these? Seems like Ball pre-orders can be hit or miss from some of the posts on here. This ticks a lot of boxes for a GMT though...


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

Great looking watch. I actually want to dislike it, as I often think watch companies try too hard to be all things to everyone and end up with a mess of a watch. 

But this watch manages to pull off a GMT/dive watch combo really well.


----------



## Budrichard (Dec 18, 2021)

“Yes, from my previous encounter. It is like any online purchase. It goes into your shopping cart and you check out paying the full price for it.”

For the first few months, pre-orders get a $500 discount as I did with both my Ball watches.


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Has anyone received their Hurricane Hunter or Jet Set? 

Imo, the Hurrican Hunter has the most useful combinations of complications for me: a count-down bezel, date, and true GMT function.


----------



## JBAV8R (Sep 29, 2019)

I am also very interested in the Jet Set. Any idea when it will go into production and/or start shipping? Anyone received one?

Who is making the base of the RR1205-C movement for these?


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

JBAV8R said:


> I am also very interested in the Jet Set. Any idea when it will go into production and/or start shipping? Anyone received one?
> 
> Who is making the base of the RR1205-C movement for these?





Vjeanne1122 said:


> Has anyone received their Hurricane Hunter or Jet Set?
> 
> Imo, the Hurrican Hunter has the most useful combinations of complications for me: a count-down bezel, date, and true GMT function.


i've on on order but my AD said that the deliveries are delayed to "later in the Spring" -- Ball HQ in CH did not give more specifics....


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Has anyone received their Hurricane Hunter or Jet Set?
> 
> Imo, the Hurrican Hunter has the most useful combinations of complications for me: a count-down bezel, date, and true GMT function.


This! 👆

Since it's been a while, is there anyone who has received their Hurricane Hunter already, and can provide a few comments as to how it looks and wears "in the metal"?


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

So, it's another four months gone by - any updates about the Hurricane Hunters release? I'm really excited to see what these are like in real life. I actually tried reaching out to an AD about it, but all I got was radio silence. Suspect everyone's still waiting...


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

beefeater said:


> So, it's another four months gone by - any updates about the Hurricane Hunters release? I'm really excited to see what these are like in real life. I actually tried reaching out to an AD about it, but all I got was radio silence. Suspect everyone's still waiting...


Both the Hurricane Hunter and Jet-Set were moved to Out of Stock on their website on June 27th. I'm hoping that means that assembly will happen soon with distribution. I emailed Ball the same day and a rep stated that they plan to officially launch the watch "this summer". So, hopefully before September 22nd, but it's Ball. They haven't been known to stick to an actual time line.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Mwayne5 said:


> Both the Hurricane Hunter and Jet-Set were moved to Out of Stock on their website on June 27th. I'm hoping that means that assembly will happen soon with distribution. I emailed Ball the same day and a rep stated that they plan to officially launch the watch "this summer". So, hopefully before September 22nd, but it's Ball. They haven't been known to stick to an actual time line.


By GOLLY, I hope you are right! I've received not-so good news from my comm with Ball about my Jet-Set order....


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

Mwayne5 said:


> Both the Hurricane Hunter and Jet-Set were moved to Out of Stock on their website on June 27th. I'm hoping that means that assembly will happen soon with distribution. I emailed Ball the same day and a rep stated that they plan to officially launch the watch "this summer". So, hopefully before September 22nd, but it's Ball. They haven't been known to stick to an actual time line.


Yes, I noticed the "out of stock" notes on the website. I also see that some Hurricane Hunters appear to be currently available from dealers on Chrono24, with an expected delivery date of 27 Jul to 4 Aug 2022 - is it a Ball practice to supply certain dealers first before an official launch to individual pre-order customers?


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Vetinari67 said:


> Yes, I noticed the "out of stock" notes on the website. I also see that some Hurricane Hunters appear to be currently available from dealers on Chrono24, with an expected delivery date of 27 Jul to 4 Aug 2022 - is it a Ball practice to supply certain dealers first before an official launch to individual pre-order customers?


Wow!
You are right — some dealers have the Hurricane GMT. How come?
I also hope that some of the people pre ordering this watch have received it. If I had pre ordered the Hurricane & the dealer got it before i did, I’d be quite upset..

anybody have any further news on the Jet-Set? I am still waiting since my pre-order of Dec 2021…😯

learnt the hard way — never pre-order a Ball…


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

If I was in Balls dealer network, I would fully expect to have watches to sell before any private individuals who placed online orders.

Why would I want to be a Ball dealer if Ball is going to offer watches to the public before I Mr. Dealer have any to sell?? Screw that.


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't expect to be one of the firsts to get my Jet-Set. This watch represents a career shift and I have my hire date, May 2nd (502), as my ###/Whatever. So, I'll have to wait until my caseback is done.


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

I keep looking at this watch......with the countdown bezel.......and I'm getting itchy fingers to order one of these......


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

FuzeDude said:


> I keep looking at this watch......with the countdown bezel.......and I'm getting itchy fingers to order one of these......


DON’T!! 👎

ball is good at taking your money & delivering very late. For the watch you are looking at, there’s no firm delivery date. Each time I ask the Ball person in Switzerland, it was further delayed. And, starting July 22 they will be completely shut down for 2 weeks holiday. It doesn’t matter that they are way behind on their promises to deliver, they are going on vacation anyhow. 👎🤬


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)

Has anyone ever seen a real-life photograph of this watch, anywhere on the internet? Not even a prototype? Every single image I pull of this model is computer-generated. I am curious to know how it looks "in the flesh", what more if the colors look similar than illustrated.


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

The Hurricane Hunter and Jet-Set have been discontinued. Production issues were real. Ball didn't fulfill their full production amounts and pulled the product. Only pre-ordered units will be delivered at this point. If you have a pre-order in, don't cancel it. These watches will be pretty rare. I spoke with a Ball Rep on a different platform and he said don't be surprised if your watch doesn't get delivered until 2023.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Gary from I Like Watches mentioned (1m 11s) he's got a new Ball Watch from Francis & Gaye, but I don't see what the new one is they have in their website BALL Watch Company | Authorised UK Retailer | Francis & Gaye Jewellers :


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

Mwayne5 said:


> The Hurricane Hunter and Jet-Set have been discontinued. Production issues were real. Ball didn't fulfill their full production amounts and pulled the product. Only pre-ordered units will be delivered at this point. If you have a pre-order in, don't cancel it. These watches will be pretty rare. I spoke with a Ball Rep on a different platform and he said don't be surprised if your watch doesn't get delivered until 2023.


Coming from the manufacturing world of precision timing devices, I can say this doesn't bode well for the quality of those that will be delivered. Too bad. The Hurricane is a fantastic looking watch.


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

FuzeDude said:


> Coming from the manufacturing world of precision timing devices, I can say this doesn't bode well for the quality of those that will be delivered. Too bad. The Hurricane is a fantastic looking watch.


That though is the reason they pulled production. So they can concentrate on what they do have.


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow that's pretty crap. It was definitely a model i would wait for on the used market. Black and blue dials, countdown + count up bezel, ceramic and sapphire bezel options. These will be rare unless they ramp up production somehow. Would have been quite a seller for them


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

Hmm, I wonder if it's an issue with the new movement? I still haven't seen many of any Ball model out with the "traveler" GMT. Even the Roadmaster Pilot GMT doesn't seem to be out in full force yet (although I may have missed it). I seem to see quite a few of the Marine GMT with the "caller" GMT.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Mwayne5 said:


> The Hurricane Hunter and Jet-Set have been discontinued. Production issues were real. Ball didn't fulfill their full production amounts and pulled the product. Only pre-ordered units will be delivered at this point. If you have a pre-order in, don't cancel it. These watches will be pretty rare. I spoke with a Ball Rep on a different platform and he said don't be surprised if your watch doesn't get delivered until 2023.


thanks for this update. 
I am not totally surprised. I was put in touch with a Ball rep in the Swiss office & while he was polite & replied to my emails he never gave a good enough answer as to why my Jet-Set watch was so delayed. I began to think that Ball does not know hoe to make a traveler GMT (like Omega, Rolex, GS, Mido, Longines) & I might not be too far from the truth but I never got any confirmation.
That Ball rep told me that the issue was the development % production of the case. 
that surprised the heck out of me. I remember seeing this Jet-Set GMT being offered for pre-order in Jun/Jul 2021. So, 1 year has gone by & Ball is still having issues re. the case?? I had such a hard time believing that.
Any way, last week I cancelled my Jet-Set order out of frustration. 
that Ball rep wrote that he is disappointed but understood why & he was sorry for such a miserable customer experience. 
I do not want this 1-off watch which will have service issues because Ball has no spare parts -- it's a nightmare waiting to happen to all of you would-be owners.....


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

Brand new member, happy to be here. So glad to see this conversation, information on the status of these watches is hard to find. I’ve been waiting many months and as I read through what some of you have uncovered so far I was thinking it’s time to cancel. Ball told me the same thing 2 weeks ago: delivery goal is by “Summer”.

BUT….If it’s true that the problem is with case manufacture then I’m going to stick it out.

A problem with the case for me is a relief compared to where my mind has been going…like a major problem with the movement or other components. Since this is a modified ETA 2895-2 I am hopeful any future problems that may possibly come up will be no problem to repair/replace. I have 2 other ball watches and I have found the company to be responsive and supportive post sale and I think they build very high quality and accurate watches for the price point. So I hope this experience will be no different.

While I’m not a fan of pre-buy and wait I just couldn’t resist on the Jet-Set GMT. It ticks every single box for me and IMO is one of the best looking GMT’s out there.

I am no expert, I just try to keep learning. My gut is telling me to wait it out and get the watch. Maybe that’s stupid and I should cancel…Or maybe a delay to 2023 (if that happens) will be a deal breaker for me. Are there any others here that feel the same? Keep waiting because this watch seems worth it? Or is the next stop cancelville? 😏


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

DougPhx said:


> Brand new member, happy to be here. So glad to see this conversation, information on the status of these watches is hard to find. I’ve been waiting many months and as I read through what some of you have uncovered so far I was thinking it’s time to cancel. Ball told me the same thing 2 weeks ago: delivery goal is by “Summer”.
> 
> BUT….If it’s true that the problem is with case manufacture then I’m going to stick it out.
> 
> ...



I'd hold off for it. Ball didn't even make their pre-order production quota before the pulled the plug. If you pre-ordered it, you're good. The only other units shipping are what authorized dealers secured for themselves. There will be zero distribution after these units leave Ball, so what you'll have will be rare. Even the ###/1000 will be inaccurate. I'm holding, even if i don't get it until next year.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

My bad…I was looking at the ETA the RR1105-C is based on. Cant find anything on the RR1205-C? Is this an in-house?


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

Mwayne5 said:


> I'd hold off for it. Ball didn't even make their pre-order production quota before the pulled the plug. If you pre-ordered it, you're good. The only other units shipping are what authorized dealers secured for themselves. There will be zero distribution after these units leave Ball, so what you'll have will be rare. Even the ###/1000 will be inaccurate. I'm holding, even if i don't get it until next year.


Makes sense, appreciate your response. I agree the watch is worth the wait. I have confidence they will be able to get parts/service the watch into the future as well. Ball does not seem like a company that would send watches out into the world they cannot repair or service under the terms of warranty or after.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

Well I was on Chrono24 just now and I see dealers with Hurricane Hunters in stock/ready for purchase and shipment. A very good sign indeed! Same dial, movement, bracelet, sapphire date window as the Jet Set so that’s reassuring. The case looks like the same exact unit just with a different bezel and back cover than the Jet set so just a couple of differences. Maybe they will be coming sooner than later 🤞🏼


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

DougPhx said:


> Well I was on Chrono24 just now and I see dealers with Hurricane Hunters in stock/ready for purchase and shipment. A very good sign indeed! Same dial, movement, bracelet, sapphire date window as the Jet Set so that’s reassuring. The case looks like the same exact unit just with a different bezel and back cover than the Jet set so just a couple of differences. Maybe they will be coming sooner than later 🤞🏼


i talked to my AD about this same thing & he told me that you cannot rely on chrono24.com -- just because they are showing photos of the watch does not mean that they actually have it in-hand for sale....


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

DougPhx said:


> Well I was on Chrono24 just now and I see dealers with Hurricane Hunters in stock/ready for purchase and shipment. A very good sign indeed! Same dial, movement, bracelet, sapphire date window as the Jet Set so that’s reassuring. The case looks like the same exact unit just with a different bezel and back cover than the Jet set so just a couple of differences. Maybe they will be coming sooner than later 🤞🏼


I checked them out. They seem to be coming from Esquisit Timepieces out of Florida. If you go to their actual website, all of the Hurricane Hunters are in pre-order status.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I like this offering from Ball. One change, though is with the color of H3 tubes. Green lasts longer than Yellow. Vance.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

Mwayne5 said:


> I checked them out. They seem to be coming from Esquisit Timepieces out of Florida. If you go to their actual website, all of the Hurricane Hunters are in pre-order status.


Well…dream deferred. Hopefully the saying in this case is true that good things come to those who wait. Thankfully there was no waiting period for the bottle of scotch I bought today 🥃


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

What Scotch did you buy??


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

FuzeDude said:


> What Scotch did you buy??


yes, curious minds want to know......


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

bombaywalla said:


> yes, curious minds want to know......


Seriously..... A guy can't just throw that out there and then leave......


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

bombaywalla said:


> yes, curious minds want to know......


LOL.Glenlevit 12…good everyday smooth scotch. I really prefer the 18 but it’s getting hard to find and when I do it’s insanely high priced. Always was a 20-30 premium per bottle over 12 but now it’s ridiculous


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

I reached out for an update and received a response once Ball returned from their holiday. This time it was slightly different. They said that they are still experiencing delays with getting parts in and would email once the watch was finished and shipped. The difference was that this time there was no time line given like before. Truth be told, I don't expect to receive mine until next year. I really wish they would be more transparent about this. They really need to make a PR move and make an apology or something. At this point keeping customers in the dark is doing nothing but hurting their reputation.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

Mwayne5 said:


> I reached out for an update and received a response once Ball returned from their holiday. This time it was slightly different. They said that they are still experiencing delays with getting parts in and would email once the watch was finished and shipped. The difference was that this time there was no time line given like before. Truth be told, I don't expect to receive mine until next year. I really wish they would be more transparent about this. They really need to make a PR move and make an apology or something. At this point keeping customers in the dark is doing nothing but hurting their reputation.


Spot on regarding transparency to help us manage expectations. I’m staying hopeful it will happen this year….because all I have is my biased imagination vs. facts. A watch company struggling with so many aspects of TIME. Time of delivery, Timely communications, the amount of Time they have had our money….🍻


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mwayne5 said:


> I reached out for an update and received a response once Ball returned from their holiday. This time it was slightly different. They said that they are still experiencing delays with getting parts in and would email once the watch was finished and shipped. The difference was that this time there was no time line given like before. Truth be told, I don't expect to receive mine until next year. I really wish they would be more transparent about this. They really need to make a PR move and make an apology or something. At this point keeping customers in the dark is doing nothing but hurting their reputation.


That sucks. For what it’s worth, I bought my watch on preorder and the delay was about 6 months. Sounds like this is going on for a while now considering the thread was started last year and deliveries should have started.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

DougPhx said:


> Spot on regarding transparency to help us manage expectations. I’m staying hopeful it will happen this year….because all I have is my biased imagination vs. facts. A watch company struggling with so many aspects of TIME. Time of delivery, Timely communications, the amount of Time they have had our money….


This is what turns me off a lot of their pre-order releases.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

Based on this experience I will never pre-order again. In retrospect taking all the money up front vs. a $500 or whatever deposit is really not cool when the wait is this long. Shame on me for doing it anyway, It just ticked every damn box for me though….I couldn’t resist. 

In the near future If they do this blue/black GMT watch in the new 12.8mm case and in house movement that they are using for the new Maverick GMT I am going to be seriously bummed out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

DougPhx said:


> Based on this experience I will never pre-order again. In retrospect taking all the money up front vs. a $500 or whatever deposit is really not cool when the wait is this long. Shame on me for doing it anyway, It just ticked every damn box for me though….I couldn’t resist.
> 
> In the near future If they do this blue/black GMT watch in the new 12.8mm case and in house movement that they are using for the new Maverick GMT I am going to be seriously bummed out.


It's like every kick starter or micro brand out there. The last kick starter left me with a bad after taste as they still have not fulfilled a strap I paid for although the watch was delivered a year late. I found out that they didn't get enough backers so they kept delaying the production until the hit minimum quantity but it still took a long time. So, the experience with Ball and two kick starters - all money up front and long wait times, I have decided no more for me.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

Mwayne5 said:


> I reached out for an update and received a response once Ball returned from their holiday. This time it was slightly different. They said that they are still experiencing delays with getting parts in and would email once the watch was finished and shipped. The difference was that this time there was no time line given like before. Truth be told, I don't expect to receive mine until next year. I really wish they would be more transparent about this. They really need to make a PR move and make an apology or something. At this point keeping customers in the dark is doing nothing but hurting their reputation.


Any updates/have they reached out again? I am waiting until 9/22, end of summer, to make a decision on demanding a refund or waiting longer. Unfortunately I do agree with you..if they miss the new “summer” deadline I think 2023 could be a reality with the holiday season/vacations. That might be my breaking point. I really want this watch but there are other GMT’s to be drooled over I guess.


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

DougPhx said:


> Any updates/have they reached out again? I am waiting until 9/22, end of summer, to make a decision on demanding a refund or waiting longer. Unfortunately I do agree with you..if they miss the new “summer” deadline I think 2023 could be a reality with the holiday season/vacations. That might be my breaking point. I really want this watch but there are other GMT’s to be drooled over I guess.



This was the last response I got from Ball which was four days ago.

"Most components are now received and we will soon be able to complete the last stages of production.
We will make sure to update you as soon as we have a confirmed timeframe."

So, still the same thing as last time. *Most *of the parts have arrived and they have dropped any type of distribution window from their responses. There was one AD rep on a Ball Facebook page that said don't expect them to arrive this year. So, I'm just sitting and waiting. I still don't intend on canceling. I've waited this long, might as well just wait it out. I have other watches that I can wear in the meantime.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

Mwayne5 said:


> This was the last response I got from Ball which was four days ago.
> 
> "Most components are now received and we will soon be able to complete the last stages of production.
> We will make sure to update you as soon as we have a confirmed timeframe."
> ...


I really appreciate your position and logic on waiting it out, it helps me to find the patience to do the same vs. pulling the trigger on a refund due to frustration. You know how these things go…The minute I cancel they will start shipping and I’ll regret it.

They really should do something for us for the wait…free strap or a store credit or a heavily discounted future full service when it’s due. Some kind of effort to demonstrate they care about their customers and their brand reputation. I won’t hold my breath lol…but as a business making some gesture is the right thing to do in a situation like this.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

I definitely understand the frustration.

I ended up cancelling my order, and I received a refund. Throughout this process, I have appreciated Ball's communication and willingness to solicit feedback from customers. I wasn't thrilled about the cyclops and was disappointed to find out they decided to put a 45mm bezel on a 40mm watch. Trying to determine the aesthetics of a watch based on their cheesy computer renderings is impossible. At the end of the day, I punted for the following reasons:

Ball's pre-order process (and to a greater extend, their entire current business model) is absolutely ridiculous. They are little more than a glorified kickstarter at this point.
The combination of cyclops and awkward proportions was a bit too much for me.
I decided I would rather support a smaller, family oriented business - I put that money towards a Damasko.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

The Rook said:


> I definitely understand the frustration.
> 
> I ended up cancelling my order, and I received a refund. Throughout this process, I have appreciated Ball's communication and willingness to solicit feedback from customers. I wasn't thrilled about the cyclops and was disappointed to find out they decided to put a 45mm bezel on a 40mm watch. Trying to determine the aesthetics of a watch based on their cheesy computer renderings is impossible. At the end of the day, I punted for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


I was not aware of the 45mm bezel size, thank you for mentioning it. Seems odd they have to go that large?


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

The Rook said:


> I definitely understand the frustration.
> 
> I ended up cancelling my order, and I received a refund. Throughout this process, I have appreciated Ball's communication and willingness to solicit feedback from customers. I wasn't thrilled about the cyclops and was disappointed to find out they decided to put a 45mm bezel on a 40mm watch. Trying to determine the aesthetics of a watch based on their cheesy computer renderings is impossible. At the end of the day, I punted for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


Where did you see the 45mm bezel size? That's honestly a deal killer. This is starting to seem like a parts bin watch.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

Mwayne5 said:


> Where did you see the 45mm bezel size? That's honestly a deal killer. This is starting to seem like a parts bin watch.


Totally agree on deal killer and parts bin. The Rook said it best…Awkward proportion.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Mwayne5 said:


> Where did you see the 45mm bezel size? That's honestly a deal killer. This is starting to seem like a parts bin watch.


In email correspondence with Celia from Ball. I had her double check with the engineers, because I was surprised that they would make it 45mm.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

The Rook said:


> In email correspondence with Celia from Ball. I had her double check with the engineers, because I was surprised that they would make it 45mm.


Ridiculous. It’s going to look like a blue/black frisbee plopped on top of a 40mm.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

I feel like there is zero chance the bezel could be 45mm! I can't imagine it would be more than 41.5 or 42 max. I would get additional confirmation on that. Doesn't make sense


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

paintingtiger said:


> I would get additional confirmation on that. Doesn't make sense


It does not make sense, and that's why I did get additional confirmation. Celia confirmed with the product development team that it is 45mm.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

The Rook said:


> It does not make sense, and that's why I did get additional confirmation. Celia confirmed with the product development team that it is 45mm.


I'd have to see this watch in the flesh to believe this. Seems ludicrous, and totally different to any comparable watch they've produced. The bezels all flare out to be 1.5-2mm larger than the case(which I always felt was too much).


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

paintingtiger said:


> I'd have to see this watch in the flesh to believe this. Seems ludicrous, and totally different to any comparable watch they've produced. The bezels all flare out to be 1.5-2mm larger than the case(which I always felt was too much).


I believe someone stated earlier they were told by an AD the case design/development has mostly been the issue so maybe this ties into that? If it turns out to be true a bezel that large along with the the almost 14mm in thickness is a real turn off. Nobody needs to be disappointed and have regret spending thousands on a watch.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

The Rook said:


> It does not make sense, and that's why I did get additional confirmation. Celia confirmed with the product development team that it is 45mm.


I have had a decent amount of email correspondence with Celia @ Ball in the past, she seems like a credible straight shooter. I trust her.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

DougPhx said:


> I believe someone stated earlier they were told by an AD the case design/development has mostly been the issue so maybe this ties into that? If it turns out to be true a bezel that large along with the the almost 14mm in thickness is a real turn off. Nobody needs to be disappointed and have regret spending thousands on a watch.


I agree, it would be a turn off if the bezel is that large. I'd like a true 40mm dive style watch from Ball.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

paintingtiger said:


> I agree, it would be a turn off if the bezel is that large. I'd like a true 40mm dive style watch from Ball.


🍻


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

Unfortunate. I was a gnats a$$ from ordering one of those. Glad I held off.


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

Looking at the renderings from Ball is kinda a crap shoot, but looking again, I believe that the bezel may, in fact, be 45ish mms. If you look at the renderings you can see that the crown guard tapers flush with the case, but on the top down render, the bezel overlaps the guard considerably.

Link to Chalmers for image purposes:









Ball Engineer III Jet-Set GMT DG3006C


Introducing the Engineer III Jet-Set GMT. As a true GMT, you can independently quick-set the 12-hour local hand using the crown while the seconds hand continuously runs and the GMT hand remains unaffected. This level of technical mastery is achieved by only a few watchmakers, resulting in...




chalmersjewelers.com


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

Also, the size of the bezel may explain why they moved to a 22mm lug width. A 45mm bezel with a 20mm lug width would have looked horribly disproportionate.


----------



## DougPhx (5 mo ago)

Mwayne5 said:


> Also, the size of the bezel may explain why they moved to a 22mm lug width. A 45mm bezel with a 20mm lug width would have looked horribly disproportionate.


Agree….total crap shoot. Wish we could see a real photo.


----------

